# E530 tanks



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi, can someone please tell me the size of the fresh water tank and the waste water tank on a E530. I can't find any reference to them on the Swift web site.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.motorhomechooser.co.uk/featured-besse530-c.php :wink:

Assuming it's a new one???????

PS. From the Swift site.... http://www.swiftleisure.co.uk/Motor...operties/FeatureID-6?scrollLeft=0&scrollTop=0


----------

